# Youth Pheasant Season?



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

What is the participation rate (# of youth hunters) in the Youth Pheasant Season?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Low, but probably a little better than youth waterfowl hunt. I know the G&F sends a survey out to my boys each year on the youth waterfowl hunt but have never seen or heard of a survey on youth pheasant hunt.

As an example I took my boys for the youth waterfowl hunt this year in southern stutsman county and never saw another kid out hunting, we did hear a few shots.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

A buddy and I took four young men out out hunting last year during the youth season weekend. Man was it a blast! The roosters were steady and dumb, the dog got a lot of action, and the kids did well on the birds, and they were very conscientious of their surroundings and safety.

I can't agree more with giving kids their own two days to hunt. If you have birds nearby, it is a perfect scenario for young hunters - they are the center of attention, and they don't have to worry about waiting for the adults to shoot. Take a kid hunting - October 6-7!!

*http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ouroutdoors20.php*


----------

